# 3000 for K_georgiadis



## Paulfromitaly

*I'm proud to open this congratulation thread for Mr K. Georgiadis:

Thank you so much for being an active and respected member of WR *


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you Paul, especially for keeping us straight and for being ready to jump in whenever we are stumped.


----------



## Angel.Aura

First of all 
° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S  !*

° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °​
You've been so kind and helpful, many many times...

And then :


> *K_georgiadis : *Belated happy birthday angel.aura and very belated congratulations on your Forum milestone. You have been a real asset to this forum and you have helped me on several occasions. Thank you!


Than YOU so much! 

Arrivederci!

A.A.


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, k georgiadis. We are very lucky indeed to have kind, helpful native English speakers like you at IE


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you angel.aura and giovannino. You are very kind.


----------



## anthodocheio

Συγχαρητήρια Κ. Γεωργιάδη!

Although we don't see you at the Greek forum , and since I'm here for the Spanish and not the English, we've never met each other. 

Congratulations από την μητέρα πατρίδα  

(αν μη τι άλλο, τη μία απ' τις δύο...)


----------



## k_georgiadis

anthodocheio said:


> Συγχαρητήρια Κ. Γεωργιάδη!
> 
> Although we don't see you at the Greek forum , and since I'm here for the Spanish and not the English, we've never met each other.
> 
> Congratulations από την μητέρα πατρίδα
> 
> (αν μη τι άλλο, τη μία απ' τις δύο...)


 
Efharisto poli, ego dhen ksero pos boro na grapso me to Elliniko alfavito.


----------



## kittykate

*Congratulations, k !!!*​Your expertise is always needed 

caterina​


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you for your help, Caterina.

Konstantin


----------



## Saoul

Gosh, I'm late! 

Congrats k_! Tremendously helpful!

Thanks a lot,
Saoul


----------



## k_georgiadis

No you are not late, Saoul. Thanks for the congrats but also for your help on several occasions.


----------



## TimLA

3,000 more and you can retire!!!
Congrats!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thanks Tim. I am striving to match your 10,000+


----------



## housecameron

Carissimo Mr. K!  
Sempre così gentile e rassicurante, che bello poter contare su di te!
Congratulazioni!


----------



## k_georgiadis

You are so kind, housecameron, especially since it has been you helping me, rather than the other way round. I appreciate it immensely! You have brought a lot to the Forum and (looking at your counter) it won't be long at all before we congratulate you for 3000! Ciao!


----------

